# Google Play doesnt work



## eone06 (Mar 31, 2012)

Google Play doesnt work(cm-9-20121007-NIGHTLY and gapps-ics-20120429), it doesnt download, it says "downloading" but nothing happen. I tried everything but nothing.
I tried
1- use statik ip
2- google play store app clear data and clear cache and uninstall update
3- download manager clear data and clear cache
4- wipe data/cache/dalvik-cache factory reset
5- ACMEuninstaller and fresh install Cm9
6- new gmail account

Do you have any idea or Do you know what's problem?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

eone06 said:


> Google Play doesnt work(cm-9-20121007-NIGHTLY and gapps-ics-20120429), it doesnt download, it says "downloading" but nothing happen. I tried everything but nothing.
> I tried
> 1- use statik ip
> 2- google play store app clear data and clear cache and uninstall update
> ...


First try reflashing your Gapps package, like so

How to flash Gapp packages





After you get it working again install the apk version to keep this from happening again. If you already have a file explorer installed you can do this first.
[media]http://youtu.be/_D2PiBZfeuI


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

eone06 said:


> Google Play doesnt work(cm-9-20121007-NIGHTLY and gapps-ics-20120429), it doesnt download, it says "downloading" but nothing happen. I tried everything but nothing.
> I tried
> 1- use statik ip
> 2- google play store app clear data and clear cache and uninstall update
> ...


Oh and I forgot to mention that goo.im servers go down sometimes, so just be patient and it will work eventually.


----------



## eone06 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you but I tried before that and again it didnt work. I read something. Some people have same problem. google play doesnt work in their home wifi connection but it works in their business wifi. but it worked my home wifi until 3 days ago and nothing change. also some cell phone have same problem, it doesnt work with wifi but it works with 3g connection. I think this problem is from google servers or google play app(3.8.17).


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

eone06 said:


> Thank you but I tried before that and again it didnt work. I read something. Some people have same problem. google play doesnt work in their home wifi connection but it works in their business wifi. but it worked my home wifi until 3 days ago and nothing change. also some cell phone have same problem, it doesnt work with wifi but it works with 3g connection. I think this problem is from google servers or google play app(3.8.17).


Have you tried installing one of the older version of the Play Store apk? I have the older versions listed in the description of the video. I believe the newest version are for either ICS or jellybean, Have you tried flashing the gapps fixer? It fixes issues of the Play Sore not not opening. In addition I have heard some HP TouchPad users logged out of their email in WebOs then they were able to use the play store normally in Android. You may also want to try relashing a different Rom and then flashing Gapps again. I would suggest trying 7/7/12

7/7/12 Download:
http://www.mediafire...3ddnavbd47afit7


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

eone06 said:


> Google Play doesnt work(cm-9-20121007-NIGHTLY and gapps-ics-20120429), it doesnt download, it says "downloading" but nothing happen. I tried everything but nothing.
> I tried
> 1- use statik ip
> 2- google play store app clear data and clear cache and uninstall update
> ...


When all else fails, restore the last nandroid backup you made.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> When all else fails, restore the last nandroid backup you made.


A Nandroid back is always a great idea. Here is how to make one for next time.


----------



## eone06 (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you for your help. I tried to install GPlay_3.5.19.apk and I could only one update. then automatically google play update itself to 3.8.17 and it stoped downloading again. How can I stop update from 3.5.19 to 3.8.17?


----------



## eone06 (Mar 31, 2012)

it is really interesting. I really wonder what is problem. I have htc wildfire froyo 2.2 and it can download everything with same wifi connection. if the probleis wifi connection or adsl modem, it shouldn't work. the problem isnt Cm9(4.0.4) because I tried lots of release and the problem isnt regional because my cell phone works and the problem isnt googl play 3.9.16 or 3.8.17 or 3.5.19 or 3.5.16.The problem shouldn't my google account because I use same account in my cellphone.
I tried lots of thing. No one doesnt know solve
What is the problem??? really I wonder too much.It is so boring.


----------

